# Building a New Museum



## mmmarvel (May 13, 2016)

So they are building a new and BIG museum out here on my airport's land; Lone Star Air Museum.  The museum is presently located in Galveston but they want something bigger and better.  I guess they have a 99 year lease with us or something.  Anyway, since it is on airport property I have to sit in on weekly meetings to listen and see what will/might affect us as we still have (and need to have) a functioning airport no matter what they are doing construction-wise.  A great deal of yesterday's meeting was talk about the LEED requirements that the building will be trying to achieve.  Oh My Goodness, it was a strain to keep my eyes open.  Wow, some of you guys have to sit through this on a regular basis?  Really?  Wow.

Oh, and we will be building a new Air Traffic Control Tower too.  We will be breaking ground on it in July (we think and hope).  The old tower was built in 1947 and is presently held up by stilts, I'm not kidding - I'll post a picture.  We also are taking over a building on the east side of our airport which is/will be our new Spaceport building (as facilities inspector I'll be in charge of it too).  We are one of ten spaceports licensed in the USA.  And we have two new companies who have expressed a STRONG interest in building buildings for manufacturing of space craft and air craft (again they will be leasing the land from us).  They are interested because of the accessibility to our air strips.  So yeah, nothing going on down here.


----------



## fatboy (May 13, 2016)

Sounds good, job security!


----------

